# Regis Rolland 1982



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice clip. Thanks for posting it.

Still have my Apocalypse board...thinking of taking it out once or so this season.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

EatRideSleep said:


> Nice clip. Thanks for posting it.
> 
> Still have my Apocalypse board...thinking of taking it out once or so this season.


Post some pics of it, pretty please & thank you.

It's not the same board is it?:tongue4:


TT


----------

